# Pomp limit!! And a unusual catch from the surf



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

Hit moblie st this morning about 630 hit the limit on pomp by eleven caught some unsized also.. all on fleas. Three black tips sharks caught on fresh dead shrimp. Lady's on fresh dead and fleas one nice ray. Belive it or not I caught my first cobia he's was about 23-28 inches long didn't get the tape because I freaking dropped him.. As I was taking the hook out!!! thought he was a shark until he got close. Moblie street just keeps gettin better! No catfish thank god.. All in all a great day of fishing!!!!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice report and congrats on your limit of pomps.


----------



## toddboy23 (Apr 29, 2014)

Wow man! I've got to get back down there. When's the next trip?


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Outstanding !!!! Great job and congrats..


----------



## roseycrow (Mar 22, 2008)

*Mobile Street?*

Where is that? I know the Street, but it sounds like a fishing spot I have not heard of..?


----------



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

Toddboy23 this weekend either Saturday or Sunday maybe both! Roseycrow moblie st is located bout 7miles down fort morgan road on the left hand side drive to the end of the road and you'll see the beach access


----------



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

That cobia also hit a flea forgot to mention that.


----------



## toddboy23 (Apr 29, 2014)

So are you finding fleas easier now? They were mythical last time I was there haha. Didn't exist.


----------



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

Yea man real easy by hand or rake!


----------

